# Arc Audio and MECA



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

_This was posted on Arc Audio's Facebook Page this evening. Just passing the information along... _

ARC AUDIO CHANGES DIRECTION WITH MECA CAR AUDIO COMPETITION ORGANIZATION-

Arc Audio, since 1997 has held its position as a leading manufacture of high end, US designed speakers, sub woofers and amplifiers while supporting and offering its products exclusively to B&M car audio specialists. This business model has allowed ARC Audio to continue its focus on the fundamentals of which it was created.

Expanding off of this business model ARC Audio extended its sales out reach on the world wide web in 2012 in an exclusive partnership with Shop-A-Tron. This E commerce solution has allowed us to reach new markets and territories that we do not have representation in while still putting all focus on our authorized B&M retailers to take part and fulfill 100% of these new market orders without compromising our companies business model or commitments.

Everyone here at ARC Audio comes from a long background involving other channels and parts of the car audio market including retail sales, installation, technical support along with for many of its upper management sound quality competitors. These foundations have fueled the passion to continue supporting a grass roots movement while competitors in various competition organizations as well as supporting one of the longest running and most award winning sound quality competition teams in the past 15 years with over 30 members representing 6 different countries.

This focus and support for the love of car audio and the sport of car audio has always been an extension of our day to day operations. To this day we remain committed to this effort and have continued to do so prestigiously and will continue to do so given it remains fitting within our overall business model and does not conflict with our companies direction or its commitments to its dealers.

It has come to our attention that one of the organizations we support has taken a different path from its previous direction. This path has been explained as to be in the best interest of the organization itself as well as their vision for competitors and the sport itself. However this path includes sanctioning, supporting and promoting events at various wholesale discount internet car audio resellers. Based on the terms and conditions of our authorized dealer agreement, our companies business model and the moral foundation of which this company was founded on along with the commitments we have made to our authorized dealers and distributors worldwide ARC Audio will not be able to continue to support this organization.

Effective immediately ARC Audio will no longer be supporting events, marketing efforts or the future direction of the MECA car audio club and its competition organization. We wish MECA, its board members, its competitors and its supporters the best of luck in its future endeavors and hope for a positive and prosperous long term success.

Car audio competition remains in a special place in our hearts and with our love for the sport, therefore we will continue to support car audio competition, car audio competitors, and support its competition team at the same level as it has for years without question. We will be expanding operations and support for our competition team and the events they attend domestically with IASCA as well as increase its involvement with our worldwide partners and our members that compete internationally in IASCA and EMMA.

If you have any questions in regards to this please feel free to email [email protected] or call us directly at 209-543-8706 . For more information on ARC Audio and its fine line of products please visit ARC Audio, Inc. Car & Motorcycle audio products for serious music lovers!*| Arc Audio


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

I seen this posted on FB earlier today as well. I don't blame them, and won't be surprised if others don't take the same stance....


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't normaly follow these things but can anyone clue me in as to the issues companies would have with MECA? Im interested now. Is it the mainly dealings with discount wholesalers?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

IMO it's a fail... Crutchfeild has been hosting MECA shows for years (let's not point that out)- They sell gear that's in direct competition with ARC. Parts Express sells raw drivers and some decent entry level bang for the buck car audio. ARC and PE's products come from the same region of the world- so I can't see a "we're made in the USA and support domestic manufacturing" argument. 

If anything it makes me want to show up to the event to support it- hell I might show up with a bottle of moonshine and drink in the back row of the "family event".

Edit- the Parts express is an assumption on my part as it's not a B&M store and the only event on the calendar that makes sense.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

If it was parts express or Crutchfield, those are all authorized dealers for the brands they carry AFAIK and it would make no sense at all. 

Now if MECA was supporting/sponsoring a site like WoofersEtc, which does sell gear they are not authorized dealers for I could understand.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea, I saw Fred's post on FB about his disdain for what MECA has done. I, personally, don't see it as such a troublesome event. In the case of PE, they've been holding the Midwest Audio Fest for years. And they've had their own little 'competition' each year, AFAIK (I don't know 100% about last year). So, to me, it just seems like a logical step for them to reach out to an org or vice versa about making it a bit more than just a side-show of the Tent Sale. Geoff_Me (a member here) is the coordinator for the event, so he'd have to speak details.

Outside of that particular event, and the apparent one with Crutchfield, I don't know what event there is that has caused Arc to drop support. So it's possible there's another event... one that is a 'slap in the face' that we are not aware of ATM. 

That said, if the two mentioned above are either/both of the events Fred is referencing, I, personally, don't see the issue. Both of these retailers are B&M as well as mail-order. Additionally, they both contribute to their communities through donations/volunteering. So, I don't really get where Fred is coming from on this one. 

But, it's his choice. And apparently there's something about it that bugs him enough to make that call.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Subscribed.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I have been following this on FB, and I'm curious as to what the reactions are on DIYMA - especially those who competed in MECA as an ARC team member.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

From a competitor standpoint, I don't know if we will really see the effect. MECA doesn't offer cash prizes except for a few random shows in which the sponsors aren't paying out (that I've been privy to). It may impact Steve's pockets which trickles down to us but I honestly just don't see a large impact here. I imagine Steve will still manage to keep it going (regardless if he gives his annual speech about potentially not carrying it forward the next year ). Of course, I'm in a different region of the US and maybe that's a factor here. I'm not sure how the West Coast operators with regards to the event sponsors. 

The one thing that does intrigue me, though, is how the Competition CD comes in to play here. The disc graphics have ARC Audio tied to it; there's affiliation there. So, it'll be interesting to see how this effects the judging disc, if at all.


Still, it stinks to see ARC dropping out from competing. The ARC guys have always been really cool. Very nice fellas with great systems. I've yet to meet one of the team members that I didn't like. So, I'll miss seeing them in the lanes.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I compete in MECA and run Arc gear, but have no affiliation with the brand otherwise. It was disappointing to see that post. I don't know all of the details as to why they made that decision, but do hope that the information comes to light. 

This is my rookie year competing, so I can't speak to what Arc/Fred have contributed in the past. Based on the flyers for the events here in California, it does appear that they were still involved in sponsoring events to some level this year. Some of their dealers and team competitors have also been at every event I attended.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I just saw Fred post that there is consideration from MECA regarding hosting an event at Sonic Electronix as well. I didn't understand how PE was an issue, but I certainly understand his issue with SE being a host. Again, it's his call. He made the decision and I understand where he's coming from with the SE affiliation. 


That all said, I just don't really see the impact on competitors other than there being a few less people in the lanes, sadly. Personally, I'm for MECA partnering with some larger retailers. I could see it benefitting the competition scene; getting more people aware of SQ car audio and not just the boom boom stuff we are all associated with. 

Just my $.02.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

What happened to turbo5upra's post?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I deleted it- I was going to edit it but didn't have the time.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Here is my take on SE- there are manufactures that have products listed on the site that "stand behind" the local dealer and only a select few online retailers (SE not being one) and yet we still see their product it on SE's site- if they really want to track the leak down I'm sure they can. 

SE does not have any ARC gear on the site which I think it did in the past (guessing not by ARC's choice... Wonder if ARC put it's foot down with them- if they did I applaud them for that.

If in fact SE is the place that sparked this I can understand the principal behind the boycott as SE pushes sales away from dealers.


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

ErinH said:


> I just saw Fred post that there is consideration from MECA regarding hosting an event at Sonic Electronix as well. I didn't understand how PE was an issue, but I certainly understand his issue with SE being a host. Again, it's his call. He made the decision and I understand where he's coming from with the SE affiliation.
> 
> 
> That all said, I just don't really see the impact on competitors other than there being a few less people in the lanes, sadly. Personally, I'm for MECA partnering with some larger retailers. I could see it benefitting the competition scene; getting more people aware of SQ car audio and not just the boom boom stuff we are all associated with.
> ...


Erin I think there is an entire side of this not being discussed that I would like to bring to light without intention of throwing anyone under the bus. There is another side in this matter which is the side of the legitimate dealers who have signed up with Meca as Retail Members. There are 9 in California all who pay yearly fees to Meca as based on guidelines stated here in an open letter from Steve Stern. regarding retail memberships. 

The 5 of those located in Northern California and 2 in Socal have all been very active in having shows supporting the show scene and its future. Most are very active in building cars for competition which gives them a great understanding of the needs both in product and install needed for greater success in the lanes. 

Now enter Sonic Electronix and its proposed venue as State Finals location. Online retailer who may or may not be selling gray market gear, may or may not be authorized, may or may not change serial numbers on products to their own to prevent manufacturers from obtaining original purchase location which would allow for manufacturer to plug the leak. The SE's of the world are the brick and motor locations worst enemy and although they have a place in the world, aligned with a prominent industry organization such as Meca should not be one off them. They offer no support other than 1 location to have an event and trophy money. They building cars for the lanes? They have technical install support for a new competitor looking to get into the sport? Are they able to discuss processor differences and or speaker manufacturer pros and cons in regards to their build and or vehicle challenges. I am pretty confident they cannot so how does this help Meca? This is a direct slap in the face to the retail members who have banded together to help make Meca what it is in California. So $1500 for bigger and badder trophies and **** on the retail members who have worked so hard to help get it where it is.... shaking my head.

Its been said retailers don't care about shows and I can't disagree more and I am actively part of the proof. In NorCal there is a show Meca and Iasca at a different location 8 out of 12 months a year for 3 years now and lead up to a state finals which is usually or attempted to be in a location mid state to allow for fairness in driving to competitors across the state. The retailer support took time to develop and every year they are more retailers in our area wanting to be involved. Selling out to a Sonic is NOT developing anything, taking the easy way out and is a backwards step for all intents and purposes imo. 

Just my $.02


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

SQHemi said:


> Erin I think there is an entire side of this not being discussed that I would like to bring to light without intention of throwing anyone under the bus. There is another side in this matter which is the side of the legitimate dealers who have signed up with Meca as Retail Members. There are 9 in California all who pay yearly fees to Meca as based on guidelines stated here in an open letter from Steve Stern. regarding retail memberships.
> 
> The 5 of those located in Northern California and 2 in Socal have all been very active in having shows supporting the show scene and its future. Most are very active in building cars for competition which gives them a great understanding of the needs both in product and install needed for greater success in the lanes.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the back story.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

SQHemi said:


> Erin I think there is an entire side of this not being discussed that I would like to bring to light without intention of throwing anyone under the bus. There is another side in this matter which is the side of the legitimate dealers who have signed up with Meca as Retail Members. There are 9 in California all who pay yearly fees to Meca as based on guidelines stated here in an open letter from Steve Stern. regarding retail memberships.
> 
> The 5 of those located in Northern California and 2 in Socal have all been very active in having shows supporting the show scene and its future. Most are very active in building cars for competition which gives them a great understanding of the needs both in product and install needed for greater success in the lanes.
> 
> ...


^^^ See above in bold. ^^^

1-That's a very serious and bold comment you just made regarding SE.
Do you have anything to back it up or are you just throwing it out there to see if it sticks?

2-I didn't know MECA required all that before allowing a car audio related company to host a show.


SE is a sponsor/vendor of DIYMA which means they support us the members by supporting this forum.
Why shouldn't they do the same through MECA?
It's just one show for Christ's sake.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Its great to see a manufacturer actually take a stand for the dealers. More need to do the same IMO.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Its great to see a manufacturer actually take a stand for the dealers. More need to do the same IMO.


I agree. 

Anyone denying the shady business practices that occurs over at SE is in major denial and laughable at best.


----------



## Tobtech (Oct 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Its great to see a manufacturer actually take a stand for the dealers. More need to do the same IMO.


I have been out of the car audio biz for 5 years now but whatever the reasons it takes guts to relentlessly support specialists with resources invested in a location with talented people. Too many manufacturers like to talk about supporting B&M stores and then not really do much about it.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> ^^^ See above in bold. ^^^
> 
> 1-That's a very serious and bold comment you just made regarding SE.
> Do you have anything to back it up or are you just throwing it out there to see if it sticks?
> ...


I think I know what you are referring to, but I don't see anyway they would not be considered a Grey Market vendor. Most of the products they sell they are not authorized to sell by the manufacturer. This also means manufacturer warranties do not apply. 

What that has to do with MECA? At some point, the companies you choose to associate with (or take money from), just like people, is how YOU become viewed. If the company you associate with has a shady business practice or is unethical, you may one day be viewed the same way. However, I guess, it is all about the Benjamin's.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Niebur3 said:


> I think I know what you are referring to, but I don't see anyway they would not be considered a Grey Market vendor. Most of the products they sell they are not authorized to sell by the manufacturer. This also means manufacturer warranties do not apply.
> 
> What that has to do with MECA? At some point, the companies you choose to associate with (or take money from), just like people, is how YOU become viewed. If the company you associate with has a shady business practice or is unethical, you may one day be viewed the same way. However, I guess, it is all about the Benjamin's.


I must be naïve about the grey market vendor assertion because all the PPI stuff I've bought from SE which has been considerable, has come with a warranty, offered at the best price, and arrived with amazingly fast and free shipping.

But debating the business practices of a vendor in this thread is straying from the original topic and even that topic may be a moot point since I believe the location of where Cali State Finals is still yet to be determined and is not set in stone at this time.
There's a lot of good people at Arc and on the Arc team; I've met many of them over the last four years. 
It would be an absolute shame if the decisions made not to compete in MECA were all for nothing.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

JL Audio 1200/1v3 Monoblock Slash Series Class-D Car Amplifier



$635.95

You Save: $164.00 (20.50%)

Order within 17 hrs 42 mins to ship 6/27

Arrives by Tuesday, July 1 to zip 13126
Change Zip Code

Add an Extended Warranty

Select an Extended Warranty
Fast, Free Shipping

Within the US 48
60-Day Money-Back

Hassle Free Returns
Low Price Guarantee

Seen it for less? Click here
365-Day Coverage

Warranty assistance for a year
Award-Winning Service

Available by phone or email

In Stock

Arrives by Tue, July 1
____________________________________________________________



Abt Logo



CarToys Logo



Creative Car Audio Logo



Crutchfield Logo



Custom Sounds Logo



Pacific Stereo Logo



Specialists Logo




Worldwide Stereo Logo


JL Audio » footer » Internet Sales


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

saw it on FB too...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

JL Audio XD1000/5v2 5-Channel Class D System Amplifier (98258)
Power Ratings:
Channel 1-4 RMS Power Rating (14.4V):

4 ohms: 75 watts x 4 chan.
2 ohms: 100 watts x 4 chan.
Bridged, 4 ohms: 200 watts x 2 chan.

Subwoofer Channel RMS Power Rating (14.4V):

4 ohms: 400 watts x 1 chan.
3 ohms: 500 watts x 1 chan.
2 ohms: 600 watts x 1 chan.


Channel 1-4 RMS Power Rating (12.5V):

4 ohms: 60 watts x 4 chan.
2 ohms: 90 watts x 4 chan.
Bridged, 4 ohms: 180 watts x 2 chan.

Subwoofer Channel RMS Power Rating (12.5V):

4 ohms: 360 watts x 1 chan.
3 ohms: 480 watts x 1 chan.
2 ohms: 600 watts x 1 chan.

General Features:

XD Series 5-Channel Class D System Amplifier
Pulse Width Modulated MOSFET power supply
State-of-the-art microelectronic components
LED power (green) and protect (red) indicators
Wired bass knob remote level control NOT included JL Audio HD-RLC required for variable bass boost
Soft start turn-on
5/4/3/2 or Mono channel operation
Dual speaker terminals simplify the hookup of multiple speakers for mono subwoofer channel
Heavy duty aluminum alloy heat-sink
Input voltage range:
Level: 100mV-8V
Variable high-pass filter (50-5000 Hz, 12 dB/octave)
Variable low-pass filter (50-500 Hz, 12 dB/octave)
Variable low-pass filter for subwoofer channel (50-500 Hz, switchable between 12 dB to 24 dB/octave)
Dimensions: 14-3/4"W x 7-1/8"L x 2-1/16"H
1-year Manufacturer's Warranty


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

I owned a brand new JL 1200/1 v3 last year and i was not impressed.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

cleansoundz said:


> I owned a brand new JL 1200/1 v3 last year and i was not impressed.


You missed the point. SE isn't an authorized dealer of JL product yet they are selling a few models, the 1200/1 being one example. 
This is called gray market and it's possibly one of the reasons ARC has pulled out of MECA.


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

SE is a grey market venue. Having been sales with a manufacturer, all our products did not carry a warranty if the customer purchased from them. 
I want to see more manufacturers take a stance and push to slow this down


----------

